# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Rreziqet e modelit Rama.

## DYDRINAS

*Viti 2003*


*Sëmundja që po "bren" Edi Ramën*



Nga Mero Baze



Kryetari i Bashkisë së Tiranës Edi Rama, po përpiqet t'i shmanget opionit publik dhe ekranit, për shkak të problemeve që shoqërojnë ambicjet e tij për rikandidim në zgjedhjet lokale. Duke punuar me skemën imponuese të "modelit të suksesit" brenda PS për Tiranën, për një kohë të gjatë kryebashkiaku ka menduar se ka gjetur mekanizmin për të rikandiduar brenda PS-së.

Por çfarë po ndodh konkretisht me Edi Ramën dhe cili është virusi që ka zbehur portretin politik të tij?

Ka shumë dyshime tek diplomatët perëndimorë në Tiranë, por dhe më gjerë për rreziqet që mund t'i sjellë karrierës së mëtejshme të zotit Nano, dalja në skenë e Rexhep Meidanit. Rreziqet burojnë së pari nga fakti se shumë socialistë ndihen të lodhur nga defaktorizimi i vazhdueshëm që u bën Nano dhe nga pafuqia për ta mundur atë të përçarë si janë. Në këtë ngjizje të re anti-Nano në PS, roli i Edi Ramës, vështirësohet, pasi ai gjendet mes aleatit të tij natyral politik, Rexhep Meidanit, që është përfaqësuesi i së majtës ekstreme dhe grupeve radikale në PS, dhe Fatos Nanos që ka praktikisht në dorë kandidimin e tij. Nëse Rama jep dhe shenjën më të vogël se në betejën Nano Meidani ai do të anojë nga Meidani, heqja e tij nga lista e kandidimit për bashki është e sigurt. Në këto kushte Rama e ka të vështirë të shfaqet në publik dhe të japë sinjale për luftën e re politike brenda PS-së. Ndërsa në konfliktin Nano-Meta ai ishte i qartë për aleancën me Metën, pasi i siguronte 540 milionë lekë në një ditë, për aleancën me Nanon ose Meidanin, ai ka probleme me karrierën e vet. Një aleancë pro Meidanit, e nxjerr atë nga lista e kandidatëve dhe, një aleancë pro Nanos, e bën atë të "vdekur" në zgjedhjet e tetorit, pasi asnjë socialist nuk ka qejf që fitorja e Tiranës të jetë një trofe i Nanos.

Kjo kontradiktë që i është krijuar karrierës politike të Ramës, ka nxitur tashethemnajën për një sëmundje të mundshme të tij. Disa vizita te një mjek i njohur i Tiranës dhe disa ekografi që ai mban në duar ditët e fundit, më shumë se sa një sëmundje vërtet problematike siç përhap fjalë ai, janë përpjekje për t'iu fshehur opinionit publik dhe për t'u përfshirë në një betejë politike që kërkon pozicionim të qartë.

Sëmundja që po bren së fundi Edi Ramën dhe që ka shtuar zbehjen në fytyrën e tij, nuk ka të bëjë as me zorrën e trashë, siç përpiqet të hapë fjalë ai, dhe as me ndonjë diagnozë të pashërueshme siç e shtojnë tragjedinë miqtë e tij, por me faktin që Rama është i pavendosur ende nëse ia vlen të sakrifikohet bashkë me Fatos Nanon, apo të luftojë haptazi me kundërshtarët e tij.

E vërteta është se ai po përpiqet të shpjegojë fshehjen nga opinioni publik me probleme shëndetësore. Zverdhja e tij në fytyrë, enjtja dhe rëndimi i kapakëve të syrit, skaneri dhe ekoja që mban përditë në duar, janë më shumë elementë psikologjikë që ilustrojnë dilemat e tij politike. Kjo më shumë i ngjan asaj përrallës për qengjin e urtë, që në kohë paqeje pi dy nëna, por në kohë lufte, si kjo që ka ardhur në derë të socialistëve, nuk pi dot asnjë.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Viti 2003


Komisioni parlamentar "Rama"


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=17635

----------


## Bel ami

Mero Baze eshte nje vemje e shemtuar e medias Shqiptare.

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Edi Rama si Miss Universi*


Nga Mero Baze


Disa muaj me pare, nje regjisor modest ne Tirane se bashku me gruan e
vet, arriten te bejne nje spektakel te titulluar Miss Universi.
Pretencioziteti i larte i emrit te spektalit, nuk e pengoi regjisorin
ta bente spektaklin ne Durres, edhe pse qyteti nuk shquhet per jete
nate, pas ores 19:00. Me sa duket shkak ne ate kohe u be fakti se
kryebashkiaku i Durresit, nje biznesmen i pasur, vendosi t'i jepte te
holla per spektaklin, me kusht qe te ishte edhe kryetar jurie, pra dhe
te kurorezonte 'Miss Universin'. Keshtu spektakli u be, nje vajze qe
ngjante si ruse u shpall 'Miss Universi', dhe ne te vertete, pa dashur
t'i heq asnje merite regjisorit, ai ia arriti te bente qe shume
durrsake te flinin pas ores 1 te nates ate dite. Konkurrentet sic
kuptohet pavaresisht se vinin nga shume vende, nuk kishin ndonje kriter
perzgjedhjeje pervec faktit qe spikerja duhet t'u lexonte vendin nga
vinin.
Keshtu eshte pak a shume historia e cmimit te Edi Rames si
"Kryebashkiak i Botes". Nje projekt, qe nuk eshte zyrtarisht, sic e
shpjegon vete tek te dhenat e tij, as faqe e kryetareve te ndonje
rrjeti te bashkiakeve ne bote, - ka perfshire ne faqet e veta disa
kryetare bashkish dhe ka ftuar vizitoret te votojne per ato qe lexojne
ne faqe per bashkiaket. Ata qe kane lexuar faqen e Edit sic kuptohet
lehte dhe nga "chat"-i i tij me ta, jane shqiptare te cilet Rama i ka
ftuar permes adresave te e-mail-it te votojne te kjo faqe, qe ka aq
klikime per Ramen ne nje vit, sa kam une per gazeten "TemA" ne gjysme
dite. Pas gjithe ketij banaliteti, Rama ka arritur te marre dicka me
shume se 5 mije klikime dhe pas kesaj, ka shperndare me urgjence lajmin
se eshte shpallur kryebashkiaku i botes. Ky eshte nje turp, por jo per
Edi Ramen. Ai nuk ka bere asgje me shume se sa ben nje agjensi
publiciteti qyshkurse ia ka hyre karrieres politike. Turpi dje ishte i
shtypit shqiptar, i cili fale konformizmit te paperfytyrueshem ndaj
ketij njeriu, hapi faqet e para dhe edicionet e lajmeve, me nje
banalitet qe ben te skuqet cdo njeri, qe ka pasur mundesi te mesoje
cfare eshte interneti. Kaq banal, por shume i justifikueshem ka qene
botuesi i gazetes 'Drita' ne vitin 1995, kur interneti nuk njihej mire
ne Shqiperi, i cili hapi faqen e pare te gazetes me titullin, "Nje
poete shqiptare ne internet". Bente fjale per nje poete me te vertete
te mire shqiptare, poezite e se ciles dikush nga SHBA i kishte vendosur
ne internet.Botuesi i atehershem i gazetes "Drita" e dinte qe interneti
ishte nje sistem i ri vlerash dhe ishte entuziast per poeten, kurse
botuesit e sotem te shtypit dine Edi Ramen nje sistem te ri vlerash
boterore... dhe na bejne thirrje te jemi entuziaste per te.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

qfar don me than ti dydrins, se ka shpres qe merja te kthehet prap te salis?

atehere ai ka me u bo burr i mire ...

asht pendue salija ... ia futi fari ballija ...

----------


## drenicaku

Po merja eshte ber si lavirja nje nat po fle me berishen naten tjeter me ramen,fatbardhesisht akoma nuk ka pjell,sepse aterin do ishte veshtir per te ja identifiku.
Me nje fjal mero eshte nje psikopat i tipit edvin

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Po merja eshte ber si l*avirja nje nat po fle me berishen naten tjeter me ramen*,fatbardhesisht akoma nuk ka pjell,sepse aterin do ishte veshtir per te ja identifiku.
> Me nje fjal mero eshte nje psikopat i tipit edvin


mos e ka me salis ... se edveri paska pas kufizime mjeksore ...

po edhe salis ka me i than "me mue e ke kopil ..."

----------


## DYDRINAS

> qfar don me than ti dydrins, se ka shpres qe merja te kthehet prap te salis?
> 
> atehere ai ka me u bo burr i mire ...
> 
> asht pendue salija ... ia futi fari ballija ...


Meroja te pret ty qe te rikthehesh ne politike! Po ashtu dhe Preci!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nga Mero Baze.......

Deri më sot, nuk kemi asnjë sulm personal të kandidatit Sokol Olldashi ndaj rivalit Edi Rama, ndërkohë që ky i fundit po përpiqet ta fyejë atë publikisht me spote që kanë fabula jorealiste. 
Spotet negative janë një dimension i fushatave elektorale dhe ato nuk duhen përjashtuar, por ato duhet të mbështeten mbi fakte dhe ilustrime konkrete të jetës së kandidatëve ose veprës së tyre. Fjala vjen, nëse Rama do të kishte mundur të filmonte Olldashin si kandidat të Bashkisë së Tiranës, *që fle çdo natë në një shtëpi në Pezë*, mund të thoshte që Olldashi nuk jeton në Tiranë dhe se nuk e njeh dhe nuk e do Tiranën; nëse Olldashi do të kishte *një jetë të shkatërruar, familjare me një grua të divorcuar dhe të çuar në psikiatri, me një jetë abuzive me dy të tjera dhe me një tjetër, të divorcuar për shkak të poshtërimeve publike që mund ti bënte*, natyrisht që mund të përdorej në fushatë, pasi katër gra janë shumë për ta pasur gjithmonë ato fajin. Nëse Rama do të kishte fjalime të Berishës kundër Olldashit, apo deklarata të deputetëve të tjerë të PD-së kundër figurës së Olldashit, natyrisht që mund ti përdorte. 
Nëse Olldashi mund të filmohej në *skena gjysmë të çmenduri në mitingje
elektorale, duke thirrur: O doooktor*, natyrisht që mund të përdoreshin.
Por, natyrisht që stafit të Ramës këto i mungojnë në arkivën e vet dhe në
rrethana të tilla, ai përpiqet të shpikë fabula fyese, të cilat, në të
vërtetë, më shumë fyejnë autorin që i ka prodhuar dhe që i paguan për tu
shfaqur. Në këtë pikë, Rama ka rënë viktimë e provokimeve që i bëjnë zëra
të veçantë nga shumica ose aktorë të rëndësishëm, politikë, për ta
detyruar atë të zhvendoset në fushatë negative. Emisioni i fundit në TV
Klan, i cili ishte një garë për të demonstruar banalitetin e kandidatit
Rama, natyrisht që e ka motivuar atë dukshëm për të startuar i pari
fushatën negative.

Por, në këtë fushë ai ka një eksperiencë, së cilës i gëzohet heshturazi gjatë këtyre gjashtë viteve. *Në gjithë historinë e fushatave elektorale në Shqipëri, i vetmi kandidat që është marrë me jetën personale, natyrisht duke shpifur për rivalin e vet, është Edi Rama*. Në zgjedhjet e vitit 2000, në debatin me rivalin Besnik Mustafaj, ai e akuzoi atë në mënyrë direkte se shkon me gratë e shokëve, një akuzë e ulët, e cila, përveç dimensionit të trillimit, përmbante thelbin inferior dhe negativist të Edi Ramës në një fushatë elektorale, impotencën e tij. Ai jo vetëm që e ka bërë këtë sulm të ndyrë, por është lavdëruar për vite të tëra me këtë, si një gjetje e tij, e madhe. 
Tashmë, kur rivali i tij po vazhdon një fushatë të kulturuar dhe pozitive për
projektin e Tiranës së ardhshme, ai po joshet nga zëra anësorë në PD, të
cilët, natyrisht, jo pa qëllim, po e tërheqin Ramën në fushatën negative,
atje ku ai ëndërron se mund të ketë sukses, por që trembet, nëse ia
kthejnë me të njëjtën monedhë. Kjo dilemë e ka lënë fushatën e tij pa
identitet. *Si kudo, ai nuk e pranon garën. As në fushatën negative ai nuk
do garë. Ai as guxon të bëjë një fushatë pozitive, as guxon të përballet
direkt në debat* me Olldashin, *pikërisht nga makthet që ka prej jetës dhe perversiteteve të tij, personale*. 

Ai mendon se ka fituar, duke shpifur ndaj jetës personale të rivalit të tij në vitin 2000, por *është gati të ngrejë gjithë botën në këmbë, nëse i ribotohet dosja e tij e divorcit me akuza të përbindshme për origjinën e djalit dhe refuzimin për ti paguar atij një pension qesharak prej 15 dollarësh në muaj*. Ai ka qejf të
lavdërohet me bëmat e fyerjeve të tij ndaj të tjerëve, por ka frikë dhe e
zënë makthet, nëse dikush i përmend akuzat e familjes së tij, politike
ndaj tij. Ai thjesht e ëndërron fushatën negative si një një lojë që luhet
vetëm në portën e kundërshtarit. Nëse të gjithë e sigurojmë se sdo ketë
fushatë negative ndaj tij, nëse Vasilika Hysi e Helsinkit e siguron se
sdo lejojë askënd të ribotojë perversitetet e tij, të dokumentuara, nëse
Shalsi e bind se është gati të pranojë të botohen historitë dhe dramat e
familjes së tij për të shpëtuar ato të Ramës, nëse dhe Gonxhja e bind se
është gati ti dorëzohet drejtësisë, mjafton që Ramës mos ti thonë se ka
humbur taksidari i lejeve të ndërtimit, pra, nëse ndodhin të gjitha këto,
Edi Rama natyrisht do të ishte në ekstazë për një fushatë negative ndaj
kundërshtarit. Por, situata është krejt e ndryshme. Ai përveç fabulave
fyese, të prodhuara nga mendjethatët që ka rrotull, nuk ka çfarë të
përdorë për të baltosur kundërshtarin dhe në këtë dilemë ai ka mbetur
thuajse pa fushatë, pa takime, pa mesazhe dhe pa identitet. Është thjesht
një kandidat i trembur nga makthet e veta.

----------


## Homza

Mero Baze eshte nje zhurmaxhi i madh, gazetar nuk mund te jet.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

mero baze i atehershem (kur vegjetonte nen hijen e salis) eshte i njejte me fari balline e sotem ...

----------


## King_Arthur

> qfar don me than ti dydrins, se ka shpres qe merja te kthehet prap te salis?
> 
> atehere ai ka me u bo burr i mire ...
> 
> asht pendue salija ... ia futi fari ballija ...



ore pergjigju temes dhe tema flet per Mero Bazen . te tjere njerez mos ngaterro .

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mero Baze dhe disa te tjere si ky, si psh ca Stefanaqis etj, jane ata qe i bejne Shqiptaret te mos besojne ne gazetarine, sepse keta tipa kane sjelljen e njejte si te politikaneve tane ne keto 19 vite, dmth jane "Edhe keshtu edhe ashtu"

----------


## King_Arthur

> Mero Baze dhe disa te tjere si ky, si psh ca Stefanaqis etj, jane ata qe i bejne Shqiptaret te mos besojne ne gazetarine, sepse keta tipa kane sjelljen e njejte si te politikaneve tane ne keto 19 vite, dmth jane "Edhe keshtu edhe ashtu"


Do ta marresh vesh ti dhe te tjeret pse Mero Baze ka dale kundra sales kohet e fundit .

sepse kur sala mori pushtetin tha : asnje qe ka biznese private nuk do kete poste ne qeveri. Dhe Meroja na shiti gazeten (beri sikur e shiti e hoqi nga emri i vet)  per te marre post . Meroja kerkonte te behej Drejtor i pergjithshem i SHISH .Sala nuk ja dha dhe tani del kundra Saliut .

----------


## MaDaBeR

O King, po vetem budallai nuk e kupton qe Mero del kundra Saliut per interesa te ngushta personale. Megjithate mua nuk me intereson pse doli Merua apo dikush tjeter kundra Saliut apo kundra Tosit apo Edvinit. 

Ajo qe dua te them eshte se dhe kta pseudogazetare qe bertasin me te madhe per demokracine apo per te drejten, jane disa hiena qe hane aty ku vjen ere me e qelbur.

----------


## DYDRINAS

*2007*


Edi Rama dhe Dhori Sollaku hakmerren ndaj gazetës "TemA"


Redaktori i komenteve të gazetës "TemA", Çelo Hoxha, është arrestuar të shtunën mbasdite, pasi Prokuroria e Përgjithshme nisur nga një çështje penale lidhur me hetimin e rregjistrimit të një kandidati të Partisë Balli Kombëtar Demokrat në zgjedhjet lokale në Tiranë. Arrestimi i gazetarit Çelo Hoxha është bërë nën një arsyetim tërësisht politik dhe shihet qartë, se motiv kryesor ka qenë fakti që ai ka drejtuar faqen e komenteve të gazetës "TemA" prej mëse një viti.

Gazeta "TemA" ka qenë një gazetë kritike me Edi Ramën dhe Dhori Sollakun dhe ka botuar shpesh pikëpamje dhe komente që dëshmojnë përfshirjen e këtyre dy emrave në afera korruptive në vend. Gazeta shmangu presionet për të mos publikuar foto nudo të Edi Ramës gjatë fushatës elektorale dhe ka publikuar po ashtu komente të ashpra lidhur me implikimin e familjes Sollaku në vrasjen e shoferit të tij prej bandës "Hakmarrja për Drejtësi" disa vjet më parë.

Hakmarrja politike e Dhori Sollakut dhe Edi Ramës mbi gazetën "TemA" është një vepër e dënueshme, e cila shpresoj të marrë fund në Gjykatën e Tiranës për t'u pushuar si çështje dhe për t'i kthyer lirinë redaktorit të gazetës "TemA".

Mero Baze

Kryetar i Forumit Shqiptar për Media të Lira

----------


## Bel ami

Merua ka folur shume, por ne 2001 e shiti me para mandatin e tij ne Durres, ndersa si keshilltar i PD ne Bashkin e Tiranes ka votuar pro shitjes se tokes per Tajvanin.Tani qe i dolen petet lakrorit ne Meros,ai akoma leshon tymuese nepermjet Vizion Plus apo Temas.Mjere kush e beson kete mjeran

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> *2007*
> 
> Edi Rama dhe Dhori Sollaku hakmerren ndaj gazetës "TemA"
> 
> Redaktori i komenteve të gazetës "TemA", Çelo Hoxha, është arrestuar të shtunën mbasdite, pasi Prokuroria e Përgjithshme nisur nga një çështje penale lidhur me hetimin e rregjistrimit të një kandidati të Partisë Balli Kombëtar Demokrat në zgjedhjet lokale në Tiranë. Arrestimi i gazetarit Çelo Hoxha është bërë nën një arsyetim tërësisht politik dhe shihet qartë, se motiv kryesor ka qenë fakti që ai ka drejtuar faqen e komenteve të gazetës "TemA" prej mëse një viti.
> 
> Gazeta "TemA" ka qenë një gazetë kritike me Edi Ramën dhe Dhori Sollakun dhe ka botuar shpesh pikëpamje dhe komente që dëshmojnë përfshirjen e këtyre dy emrave në afera korruptive në vend. Gazeta shmangu presionet për të mos publikuar foto nudo të Edi Ramës gjatë fushatës elektorale dhe ka publikuar po ashtu komente të ashpra lidhur me implikimin e familjes Sollaku në vrasjen e shoferit të tij prej bandës "Hakmarrja për Drejtësi" disa vjet më parë.
> 
> Hakmarrja politike e Dhori Sollakut dhe Edi Ramës mbi gazetën "TemA" është një vepër e dënueshme, e cila shpresoj të marrë fund në Gjykatën e Tiranës për t'u pushuar si çështje dhe për t'i kthyer lirinë redaktorit të gazetës "TemA".
> ...


paska bere pune te mira merua i bazes dikur ... nashi qe nxjerr horrlleqet e kryebanditit dhe te lakenjve te oborrit lejfeno-haxhiqamils-xhilagist eshte bere burre e keq, i poshter, mafioz, kontrabandist ... e me liber shpije ...

----------


## Brari

shumica e gjerave qe merua ka thene dikur kan qene te verteta.
merua vetem se i ka shkruar ne gazeten e vet.
nuk besoj se merua u ble ne durres. 
ai u ankua se u rrahen komisioneret e pd-se ne zonen ku ai kandidonte nga bandat e bizhges se ps-se.
dhe mire beri qe u ankua e protestoj. 
dicka ka ndodhur me meron pas rrahjes nga xhelati gjolek mal.
se cfar merua e di.
pastaj u cfaq nje mero tjeter kur dolli me nje fare deklarate per statusin e medias se bashku me erion bracen.
aty fillon merua tjeter.
e qe athere vetem se po e shton intensitetin e shpifologjise.
e tani po arrin kulme.
po kjo nuk do te thote se pd e berisha kan qene gjithmon te drejte ne veprimtarin e tyre.
pra ka qen dikur nje mero .. lajmes i se vertetave..

e sot per fat te keq kemi nje mero pa baze.. pra nje mero vegel e ps-se.

----------


## Bel ami

Po jo o Brari, akome nuk je bindur se Merua thjesh ka bere teater.Merua e shiti mandatin e Durresit dhe kjo u provua,ndersa kantidatja tjeter e PD-se qe ishte nje mjeke e ndoqi ne ruge ligjore dhe e humbi perballe Bizhges.
Ne vitin 98 Merua botoi nje liber rreth Berishes dhe atyre qendodhen ne Shqiperine e 97.Une e kam identifikuar ate liber si vazhdim i librit te Enver HOxhes "Rreziku Anglo-amerikan per Shqiperine".Bile kemi debatuar bashke per kete liber.Eksperienca e Meros si reporter i VOA
ber qe ky lber te besohej deri diku, por eshte nje trillim fund e krye.
Ne vitin 2005 u rah me Gjolek Malajn dhe i vendosen nje qafore per ta bere sa me tragjike.E moren dhe me helikopter Meron dhe e cuan ne spital, por ne gjykate perballe Gjolekes e mohoi rahjen sepse ishte futur Ruci ne loje.Bei dhe loje te dyfishte ne bashkine e Tiranes si keshilltar dhe tani del e shan njerezit larte e poshte.
Merua eshte nje mjeran qe kurre ska folur te verteten dhe kurre nuk duhet besuar.

----------

